

App.net will be funded. - aculver

Although App.net still needs to raise 10.6% of their goal and 51 hours doesn't sound like much time, it makes up 6.9% of the total time they've had to raise their goal.<p>You may have already heard from folks familiar with Kickstarter that contributions on campaigns like this one tend to spike at the beginning and end. As a result, there has been significant momentum building up just in the last couple of days.<p>Specifically, App.net has added approximately $45,000 in backing in just the last 12 hours. With only $53,000 left to raise, it's hard to see how they <i>won't</i> do it in the next 51 hours.
======
snihalani
I believe in App.net and I think many people too. It will make it there. :)

------
smartial_arts
I am totally excited about this. Go App.net!

------
snihalani
... and it did it.

